

5 Programming Languages You'll Need Next Year - hotelsinger
http://news.dice.com/2014/07/29/5-programming-languages-youll-need-next-year-beyond/?CMPID=EM_SV_UP_JS_AD_LC_AD_&utm_source=Cheetahmail&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=&utm_campaign=Advisory_Lifecycle&om_rid=AAGso-&om_mid=_BQI8$-B8tYqRPk&dadv&om_rid=AAMksF&om_mid=_BT2hOkB87htKtz&dice

======
beeskneecaps
Assuming this list was compiled based on the kinds of jobs available on Dice.
This seems to indicate that there aren't so many exciting opportunities there.
(Unless people are actually excited about SalesForce integrations!)

Sweet hello worlds, btw. ;)

